# My channoides spawed!



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

They have been spawing all day! The males mouth is huge! (they are mouth brooders). I'm trying not to get too excited though. They are young, and its their first spawn, so it may take them a few tries to actually produce fry.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Woohoo! Congratz! *throws confetti*

I hope you can get some interesting pics to show them off.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats! Most fish take a few tires to get it right. Mine never seem to so I just steal eggs, but in this case like discus I guess they just have to get it right for you. (unless you get an egg tumbler?)

Hope they do it right the first time


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

So far so good! He is still holding. I hardley ever see him though, because he stays in the driftwood. But he still has a big mouth.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

He spit his fry yesterday!

At first I thought there would only be maybe 1 or 2 because his mouth wasn't very big. But I found 14 babies!! I have no idea how he managed that! They are pretty big to, have all thier fins and everything. 

I'll take some pics soon.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't keep us in suspense, post those pics.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Ashley,

Thinking of selling those fries?


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

All from the first spawn are spoken for. But I have 2 more spawns from them growing out as well. When they are ready (probably febuary) I'll post them for sale. 
I forgot to post pics! Heres a couple. These are from the second spawn. The first guys are much bigger. I'll get pics of them soon.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Woo - cool, how many did you get in the second spawn ? please do post pic of the 1st spawn, have they coloured up ?


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Only 6 in the second, different male. But the third (with same male from the 1st) I got 23. They don't have any colours yet. Just some vertical stripes, and some have some faint lines on the fins.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the spawns! I love watching fry change from the new fry stage to mini adults. With some it is hard to wait for the colours to start to develop.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Heres a couple baby pics:

















and the newest bunch:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Look at thier faces..  They do look quite different from the betta fry i know.. lol

Thank you for the update!


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Aww! they are so cute..I just love baby fish(fry)..its so amazing watching them grow..


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, they spawned again today!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new spawn! Soon you will be over run with fry  Time to start contacting stores so you can sell them off when bigger.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think they will make it to the stores. I already have the first 2 spawns spoken for, and some from the 3rd as well!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Some new pics:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They have such a cool body shape.... what a difference!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, I just lost pretty much all of my last 2 spawns I don't know what happend. They just started a massive die off! No visible signs of disease (I check everone over with a flashlight and magnifying glass) and no water problems. Whats really weird is that I had some splendens fry in with and none of them are affected  I treated for velvet anyway, since thats what I lose most fry to. I can only see maybe 1 or 2 left  I still can't figure it out though. They were eating, active, no clamped fins or anything. Its bizzar. But on the bright side, my pair just spawned again.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy cow..... I am so sorry. Much luck with the new spawn! Keep me updated!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.

Did you do a w/c or anything out of the ordinary? What are you feeding the little guys? I know my fish room has been very cold since the temp dropped and I've had to adjust my heaters.

Good luck with the next one.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

No, everything was the same. They are all eating baby brine shrimp.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear about the die off - hope the latest spawn does well.

I have 2 pairs of channoides- on a loan from a friend and have 2 spawns already - the first had eight, left them with in the same tank - but only managed to find 3, the second time - guessing it was the same pair that gave me 12, I have all 15 in a small container and they seem to be doing fine, the second spawn is 2 weeks old - I feed them micro worms in the morning and bbs in the evenings.

kinda worried hearing the sudden die off - if you do figure out please keep us informed - as I wish to keep them alive till they are a little bigger so that I can pass on the juvies to my friend - Ashley what was the diet that your channoide juvie were on since spawn to date? were they always on bbs ?

On a another note - where could i find a male macrostoma - this pal had ordered 2 pair but the males died on him. I am holding the females for him, along with a pair of minopinas and rutilans - also have 3 pairs or cocanias and a pair of flax and a pair of persephone that i picked up from Harrold at Menangerie. - getting a bit crazy with the wild types - hoping for a pair of Mahachai if someone is selling in toronto.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Christopher has some wonderful mahachai i think. Just send a pm.  (in alberta thou, if you cant find anyone here)


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Ciddian,

I was hoping some one here in toronto has them, hope harold will get some and othe wild types in the near future.


----------

